
Objects that can change colors like a chameleon - dnetesn
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-09-chameleon.html
======
2_listerine_pls
Had the same idea 5 years ago but never tested it. The way I thought about
solving it was more complicated, it involved a laser protector matching the
absorption frequencies for each photochromic crystal (CMY) thus selectively
heating each color. The only manufacturer of photochromic inks I knew was Zink
but I didn't even imagine they would be willing to ship me some samples
because they use them for their products. I could have asked my university for
help but their policy was to keep 98% of the patent.

------
xet7
But what does Chameleon say?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNkDJk5_9eU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNkDJk5_9eU)

